# load the driver as a module at boot time - FreeBSD-9



## c00kie (Mar 9, 2012)

*H*i*,*

I'm trying to get my wireless set up on a laptop running f*F*reeBSD 9.0. From the manual:



> ```
> SYNOPSIS
> To compile this driver into the kernel, include the following lines in
> your kernel configuration file:
> ...



So, I'm a newbie looking for the loader.conf file to edit as above:

`# cd /boot`

followed by:

`# ls -l`

and the loader.conf file doesnt exist? I see:

loader, loader.4th, loader.help and loader.rc.

Do I have to create the loader.conf file myself?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 9, 2012)

They are already included in the GENERIC kernel so there's no need to add them to /boot/loader.conf. That file should exist but it might be empty. In any case you can safely create the file if it doesn't exist.


----------



## c00kie (Mar 9, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> They are already included in the GENERIC kernel so there's no need to add them to /boot/loader.conf. That file should exist but it might be empty. In any case you can safely create the file if it doesn't exist.



OK thanks. I*'*ve created /boot/loader.conf
and added the lines:


```
if_iwi_load="YES"
legal.intel_iwi.license_ack=1
```

and rebooted the system. Upon entering Network Settings my wireless connection states:


```
This network interface is not configured
```


----------



## SirDice (Mar 9, 2012)

Network settings? 

Configure it in a shell. Make sure it works there first.


----------



## c00kie (Mar 9, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Network settings?
> 
> Configure it in a shell. Make sure it works there first.



*H*i*,*

Easier said than done.. 

I was hoping the above would remedy it! I *shouldn't* edit /boot/defaults/loader.conf right?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 9, 2012)

Yes, don't touch /boot/defaults/loader.conf. If you want any of those default settings changed put them in /boot/loader.conf.


----------



## c00kie (Mar 9, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Network settings?
> 
> Configure it in a shell. Make sure it works there first.



H*i**,*

Well at the shell:


```
cat loader.conf
if_iwi_load="YES"
legal.intel.iwi.license_ack=1
```

Upon re-booting should work, no? Or have *I* missed something?


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 9, 2012)

FreeBSD does not have a "Network Settings" program.  Probably part of a desktop environment.  That will work only after correctly setting up the interface and telling that program the name of that interface.

Quick Wireless Setup On FreeBSD documents both the automated (rc.conf) and command line ways to set up a wireless interface.


----------



## c00kie (Mar 10, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> FreeBSD does not have a "Network Settings" program.  Probably part of a desktop environment.  That will work only after correctly setting up the interface and telling that program the name of that interface.



*H*i and thanks. Yes, I was using gnome.




> Quick Wireless Setup On FreeBSD documents both the automated (rc.conf) and command line ways to set up a wireless interface.



I*'*ve followed the quick wireless setup article to the letter and it doesn't work somehow. I tried some  command line methods. Here's some information from that:


```
pciconf -lv
iwi0@pci0:6:4:0: class=0x028000 card=0x27028086 chip=0x42208086 rev=0x05
hdr=0x00
  vendor = 'Intel Corporation'
  device = 'PRO/Wireless 2200BG [Calexico2] Network Connection'
  class = network
```
 
when I install FreeBSD from a CD. At the screen:


```
Network Configuration
  Please select an interface to configure
  
  reo RealTek 8169/8169S/8169SB(L)/8110SB(L) Gigabit Ethernet
  iwi0 Intel(R) PRO Wireless 2200BG
  fwe0 Ethernet over Firewire
  fwip0 IP over Firewire
```
 
Upon selecting the iwi0 option I press OK and system reports:


```
"Could not start
  wpa_supplicant"
```

Is this normal?

With FreeBSD successfully installed, at the shell:


```
ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev iwi0
  iwi_bss: You need to read the LICENSE file in /user/share/doc/legal/intel_iwi/.
  iwi_bss: If you agree with the license, set legal.intel_iwi.license_ack=1 in /boot/loader.conf.
  iwi_bss: firmware image loaded, but did not register
  iwi0: could not load firmware
```

Is firmware going to be an issue in me getting wireless connectivity?


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 10, 2012)

```
From post #7: legal.intel.iwi.license_ack=1
From post #9: legal.intel[color="Red"]_[/color]iwi.license_ack=1
```


----------



## c00kie (Mar 10, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> ```
> From post #7: legal.intel.iwi.license_ack=1
> From post #9: legal.intel[color="Red"]_[/color]iwi.license_ack=1
> ```



Apologies, that is a typo.


----------



## c00kie (Mar 10, 2012)

*H*i,

On a fresh install from a CD. Using the guide: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/bsdinstall-post.html I fail to reach step: "3.9.2.1 Configuring a Wireless Network Interface".

The configuration reports 
	
	



```
Could not start wpa_supplicant!
```


----------



## c00kie (Mar 10, 2012)

c00kie said:
			
		

> Apologies, that is a typo


 *P*ost #7 is correct.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 10, 2012)

iwi(4) shows the second form.


----------



## c00kie (Mar 11, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> iwi(4) shows the second form.



Thanks. After several re-installs I'm now back to a black-screen with command line prompts - no X and no Gnome as yet. From post#1 


```
/boot/loader.conf
```

doesn't exist? Which file do I edit? I mean I know it's loader.conf, but it ain't in /boot.

My immediate instinct would be to create it in the terminal under /boot.

If so could you advise on a shell program that can create text files? Or is this the wrong approach. Do I have to edit another version of loader.conf? Kernel? Not sure.


----------



## c00kie (Mar 11, 2012)

*H*i,

Thanks for all the help. I found some good reading in the manual. Discovered the ee text editor which is nice. Following the tutorial you mentioned, edit/and or create the necessary files, reboot and


```
ping [url]www.google.com[/url]
PING [url]www.1.google.com[/url] (173.194.67.147): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 173.194.67.147: icmp_seq=0 ttl=48 time=34.291 ms
...
^C
--- [url]www.1.google.com[/url] ping statistics ---
8 packets transmitted, 8 packets recieved, 0.0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 27.036/29.473/34.291/2.644 ms
```

*S*o I guess I'm connected via wireless..

It's grown-up computing this Unix stuff, but good fun. Many thanks again.


----------

